# New 1:18 Audi Q7 Models from Kyosho



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The latest news from Minichamps includes several 1:18 models from Kyosho and specifically two new Audi Q7 offerings. In short, the new Qs are available in black and dark metallic red.








Kyosho
AUDI Q7 - BLACK
Maßstab / scale: 1 : 18
Artikelnummer / article id: KYO9221BK
AUDI Q7 - RED
Maßstab / scale: 1 : 18
Artikelnummer / article id: KYO9221R0
* Kyosho Website *


----------



## GRNMACHINE (Feb 17, 2009)

They look very nice but are around $80 on ebay. Kind of pricey, very unlike anything Audi.... NOT


----------

